# Vadai barrel



## ehammonds (Feb 5, 2015)

Was quoted $57 shipping for a five gallon barrel from vadai. Asked if this was correct several times and they said it was. What price have other customers paid for barrel shipping? Seems high. I'm in Texas. Would like to buy from them, but may chose another vendor, morewine perhaps?


----------



## Buehler91 (Feb 5, 2015)

ehammonds said:


> Was quoted $57 shipping for a five gallon barrel from vadai. Asked if this was correct several times and they said it was. What price have other customers paid for barrel shipping? Seems high. I'm in Texas. Would like to buy from them, but may chose another vendor, morewine perhaps?



You're going to pay for it one way or another, and doesn't sound outrageous to me.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2015)

Vadai is higher than Morewine. Don't know if Morewine gets a better price because they have a higher volume or what but it is what it is. That said Morewine doesn't carry all the sizes Vadai list on their website. It cost more the further you are away from the source and the source is in Portland, OR I believe. It is also a HEAVY and LARGE object which drives up shipping cost as well.


----------



## codeman (Feb 5, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Vadai is higher than Morewine. Don't know if Morewine gets a better price because they have a higher volume or what but it is what it is. That said Morewine doesn't carry all the sizes Vadai list on their website. It cost more the further you are away from the source and the source is in Portland, OR I believe. It is also a HEAVY and LARGE object which drives up shipping cost as well.



Vadai is in Portland? I could save a lot as I live 20 minutes away.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2015)

At least the barrels are drop shipped from Portland the last time I ordered. Call them and see if its possible to pick up a barrel locally and save on shipping. They may or may not be set up to handle "walkins" so to speak


----------



## geek (Feb 5, 2015)

I live in CT, farther than TX from OR.
I was quoted around $40 for shipping like 4 months ago....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Plan on spending $180-$200 for a 23 liter barrel. It is worth every penny. MoreWine or Vadai direct are the best options, IMHO.


----------



## ehammonds (Feb 22, 2015)

I went with Morewine, as shipping was around $15 compared with $57 from vadai direct. Note: barrel prices increased by about $20 too.


----------

